# Try the Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories Collection--free!



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

**** Flirts! 5 romantic Short Stories is now free on amazon, itunes, smashwords and soon on BN.com*****
4.5 star rated on itunes with 75 ratings
4.5 star rated on amazon with 262 ratings

Everyone needs a little love--try _*Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories *_to squeeze into your busy life. Fun, flirty, sweet and sassy--always with the perfect happy ending.

Each story is 9,000 to 12,000 words in length (approximately 32-44 typical book pages in length. 53,000 words total, or 210 typical book pages.) Buy the entire collection for 2.99 or individual stories for .99 each.

The stories include:

"*The Hot Girl's Friend*" (free right now on Amazon! The Hot Girl's Friend (from Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories)
How can a plain Jane find love when her best friend is a curvy blonde man magnet?

Jane usually busies herself during a night on the town, fending off the men lusting after her gorgeous friend Miranda. When Brady the bartender overhears her inspired, ludicrous excuses, he resolves to hook up Jane with his friends. But he's the one she wants.

"*Wrong Place, Right Guy*"
She's in the wrong place at the wrong time. Can the guy who saves her be Mr. Right?

When Kristen is jumped in a parking lot, Tony jumps in to save the day. While she thinks her hero could also be her heartthrob, Tony's worried his past is reason to stay apart. Will the good guy get the girl in the end?

"*Not You*"
One night with a stranger...gets even stranger the next day.

Single, lonely Carly thinks the best way to handle her mother's third wedding is by throwing her own bachelorette-party-for-one the night before. What's the harm in her first one-night stand ever? She'll find out the next day.

"*Desperately Seeking Cupid*"
Does she finally have the key for finding love?

Brianna has tried everything to find love--with no luck. So she's turning to feng shui to bring romance to her world. Too bad the guy she's after thinks its bunk. Will her formula for love work--or blow up in her face?

"*Never Been Dumped*"
It's a relationship with an expiration date and it's going to go bad.

Rachel hates breaking hearts. She's never been dumped, and she's tired of being the one to walk away. But a handsome stranger in town for the summer promises he'll dump her after their summer fling. Will they be able to say goodbye?

_*Flirts! Five Romantic Short Stories*_ to make you smile and swoon--buy the collection now for 2.99 or buy single stories for .99 each. Look for Beach Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories due out in late summer 2011.

_*update 7/28/11
********The first story in this collection, "The Hot Girl's Friend", is now free on Smashwords and Amazon UK, Amazon US, B&N and itunes. The first story from Beach Flirts! "Ex On The Beach" is also free!************
*_


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Lisa-

Congratulations on your short story collection!

Please keep in mind that KindleBoards is a Reader and Kindle Fan forum. As such, self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar. (You haven't done anything wrong, just our standard reminder. )

A brief recap of our rules follows:

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

My short story collection is featured today on Indie Ebooks!

http://indieebooks.blogspot.com/2011/06/flirts-5-romantic-short-stories-by-lisa.html


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Adorable!  Love the cover! Hope it sells like hotcakes!

Dana


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Um, Lisa, I'd like to check out the collection, but there's no link in your post.  

(Remember, not everyone on the board can see signatures or avatars)


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

scarlet said:


> Um, Lisa, I'd like to check out the collection, but there's no link in your post.
> 
> (Remember, not everyone on the board can see signatures or avatars)


Really? I had no idea. Why is that? (Learn something new every day!)

Hopefully this works. Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories

Thanks!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Lisa Scott said:


> Really? I had no idea. Why is that? (Learn something new every day!)
> 
> Hopefully this works. Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories
> 
> Thanks!


Because some of us visit the boards at work and some avatars/signature images are not suitable for work.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Dana Taylor said:


> Adorable! Love the cover! Hope it sells like hotcakes!
> 
> Dana


Thanks so much Dana! I had a lot of fun writing these.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

These are indeed 5 flirty shorts.  And may I add, they are fun, flirty shorts and I enjoyed them all.
Each story is unique, but in a wonderful touch, Lisa has kept a thread running through them that links them all together nicely.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

scarlet said:


> These are indeed 5 flirty shorts. And may I add, they are fun, flirty shorts and I enjoyed them all.
> Each story is unique, but in a wonderful touch, Lisa has kept a thread running through them that links them all together nicely.


Thanks so much Scarlet! Glad you liked them. Beach flirts are coming soon....


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

The Flirts! collection is on sale now through the end of July at Smashwords, just $1.50 when you use coupon code SSW50.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Click on Flirts! in my signature line to hear what readers think of the short story collection.  3 new reviews, 4.5 stars.  

These are fun, sweet little romances, perfect for this busy summer season.  Approx. 40 typical book pages each.  (Read one while you're waiting for your kid's baseball practice to end!)


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks so much Sibel!  Glad you enjoyed them.  I had fun writing them as well!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

My short story "The Hot Girl's Friend"--the first story in my Flirts! collection--is now free on Amazon UK, US, itunes and Smashwords, and Nook!  I've been excited to get many nice reviews for it. If you're looking for a quick, fun read, check it out!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

If you're looking for a few quick, easy-to-read, funny romances, check out my Flirts! 5 romantic short stories collection.  Just 2.99  The stories range in length from 9,000-12,000 words and are linked by a loose thread.


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Lisa--

I really MUST remember to download these babies. Your covers are really terrific!

Dana


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Dana!  

Looking for a few quickie reads?  Try one of the stories from my Flirts collections:  The Hot Girl's Friend and Ex On The Beach--both now free!  The Hot Girl's friend is 5 star rated on Amazon.  Ex On The Beach is 4 star rated.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi all!  I lowered the price on my collection of funny, romantic short stories to just .99 on Amazon for a few days only!  The stories are each 35-35 pages long, and connected by a loose thread.  4.7 star rated!  Lots of people have been enjoying these during their lunch break or children's sports practices.  (click on the pink Flirts! cover in my signature to check it out!)


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Want a week's worth of lunch break reading for $2.99?  Try one of my Flirts! collections.  5 funny, sweet romantic short stories, each one is 35-45 typical book pages.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Here's a new review of my collection of romantic shorts, Flirts!  Even people who say they don't like short stories are enjoying them.  Give them a try for $2.99.


5.0 out of 5 stars A new favorite author! Awesome!, October 14, 2011
By 
DreamyVelvet - See all my reviews
Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?)
This review is from: Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories (The Flirts! Collection) (Kindle Edition)
How I laughed reading this book! Sexy, fun, charming, sweet. I have found a new favorite author! Each story ties into a main theme and flows evenly into the next. I'm not a big fan of short stories but I loved this book.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Here's a new review for my collection of sweet, funny romantic short stories.  Flirts! 5 Romantic Short stories is just 2.99.  It's the first volume in my series.  (although, they can be read out of order.)


4.0 out of 5 stars Funny and Endearing Read, November 22, 2011
By 
angelrabbits (Rochester, NY United States) - See all my reviews
Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?)
This review is from: Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories (The Flirts! Collection) (Kindle Edition)
When I purchased this book, I wasn't sure what to expect, but it had garnered a lot of positive reviews so I figured, why not? I'm so glad I picked this book up. There are five short stories all related by characters and setting, yet each story has a different take on romance. In one, a woman wishes to be the dumpee instead of the dumper. In another, a woman is sick and tired of men overlooking her and going for her gorgeous friend instead. Although the reader knows how each story will ultimately end (these are happily-ever-after stories here, folks), it's an interesting ride to the destinations. Each character is fun and quirky, and the wit that is sprinkled throughout never fails to amuse.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

you spend 2.99
you get 5 sweet, funny romantic short stories getting great reviews on amazon, BN and itunes.
Give Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories a try.  Read them all at once, save them for your lunch break.  The 5 stories can be read separately, but they do link together and tie up in a great happy ending.  Have a great reading weekend!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Here's another 5 star review for Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories 

5.0 out of 5 stars A great escape, January 16, 2012
By 
Fit Fab Frugal! - See all my reviews
Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?)
This review is from: Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories (The Flirts! Collection) (Kindle Edition)
These stories are so funny and a great way to escape. They are all easy reads taking you on one funny romantic comedy to the next. The collection consists of 5 short stories and all have a happy ending. It's fun fluff for the brain a great way to escape and relax. My favorite story is "Not You" I burst into laughter with a loud "Nah-Ah...no she didn't!" when she found out who she had a one night stand with. I enjoyed all of the author's short story collections, some more than others and worth the small price when a story leaves you smiling and feeling giddy.


----------



## Ella Skye (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks for the update. I've really enjoyed these!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks, Ella!

If you're looking to get into the romantic mood for Valentine's Day, try one of my Flirts! collections.  5 romantic short stories for just 2.99.  All highly rated on amazon, itunes, and BN.  Sometimes you need a little love!


----------



## Ella Skye (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks, Lisa. I really enjoyed the Fairy Tale Flirts


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

If you haven't tried a short story in a while, give it a try! _ Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories_ is 53,000 words long. These sweet, funny, sassy romances each link together and tie up in a fun, happy ending. Give it try for 2.99! You might also like the other volumes of Flirts!: Beach Flirts!, Holiday Flirts! and Fairy Tale Flirts!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

The Hot Girl's Friends--story #1 from the Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories will be free for a few more days.

Try the whole collection pf sweet, funny romantic shorts for 2.99.  The stories stand alone, but when read in order in the collection, they connect, and wrap up in a fab ending! (each story is approx 9,000-12,000 words.)


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Here's a new review for "The Hot Girl's Friend" the first story from Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories.  Buy the collection for just 2.99.  4.5 star rated on amazon!

5.0 out of 5 stars Too Cute!, February 23, 2012
By 
LovestheTon (Scotland) - See all my reviews
Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?)
This review is from: The Hot Girl's Friend (from Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories) (Kindle Edition)
This was such a fun book, I could not stop laughing and anticipating the next action and interactions! Great storyline, pace, clean but still holds your attention in an exciting way (I always enjoy the "riskay" read, lol)and of course it was the perfect ending. I'll probably read it again, great way to start my day, puts you in a good humor.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Do you enjoy sweet, funny romances?  Try Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories for 2.99, and if you don't like it, I'll wash your car.

Okay, that's a lie.  I don't even wash my own car, but lots of people have enjoyed these romantic shorts (9,000-12,000 words.)  
4.5 star rated on amazon with 13 reviews.  5 star rated on itunes UK with 20 ratings and 5 star rated on itunes US with 31 ratings. 

Not ready to commit?  You can still try The Hot Girl's Friend (story #1 in the collection) for free.  619 people on itunes US give it 4 stars.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories is the book of the day on ereader news today! #337 in the kindle store! #5 on the movers and shakers list! Check it out for $2.99 and find out why it's 4.7 rated on amazon, and 5 star rated on itunes!

http://ereadernewstoday.com/book-of-the-day-flirts-5-romantic-short-stories/6712807/


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Here's a new 5 star review for "Not You," one of the stories from Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories.  Try it for 2.99.


Sweet! March 15, 2012
By Dea Shay
Format:Kindle Edition|Amazon Verified Purchase
Great short story. Perfect length for the train ride to work and keeps your interest all the way to the end.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

When's the last time you read a short story?  Here's your chance to try five sweet, funny romantic shorts for $2.99.  Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories features 5 stories (9,000-12,000 words each) that stand alone, but also link together with a loose thread.  Fun poolside reading or a quick pick-me-up at lunchtime.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

I've got five collections of Flirts! romantic short stories out, but this Flirts! is the original, and most loved by readers who answered my facebook poll.  See for yourself why.  For just $2.99 you'll laugh, cry, and sigh.  Hope you have time to squeeze in some reading this weekend!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

I've got six Flirts! short story collections out, and this one was the first.  Just $2.99 for a week's worth of lunch break reading!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Got the Sunday night blues? Treat yourself to a short story during your lunch break each day this week. Get five short stories for $2.99 and see if that brightens your work days this week.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Try the first story in the Flirts! collection for free. 4.4 stars on Amazon with 85 ratings! 877 people on itunes give it 4 stars.

The Hot Girl's Friend (from Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories)


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

****For a short time Flirts! 5 romantic Short Stories is free on amazon, itunes, smashwords and soon on BN.com*****

4.5 star rated on itunes with 75 ratings
4.6 star rated on amazon with 19 ratings, 

Get the whole collection for free!  Fun beach reading, or squeeze in a story during lunch!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Still free for a few more days on amazon, itunes, BN.com and smashwords!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Looking for some fun, quick summer reads?  Check out Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories for free!


----------

